# New Cat hiding



## DCW (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi all, I'm new so be gentle. I also know that the questions I am about to ask have been asked a million times, but please bear with me if I ask again.

I had cats when I was a teenager and always wanted cats as an adult but the time was never right. However,it is now and I have rescued two absolutely stunning indoor male Ginger/tabby cats. They're not brothers but have been brought up together. They're called George and Mister by the way. We went to pick them up yesterday and all went smoothly until, on the journey back on the motorway Mister managed to push the cat carrier door so hard that he escaped. I managed to grab him and hold him the rest of the journey (about twenty minutes). He hid his head in the crook of my elbow so he couldn't see.

When we got them into the house we did all of the things advised on this and many other sites: Put them into spare room with food/water/litter tray toys and scratch post. They both, as expected, darted under the bed. However, George ventured out of the room about two hours later and is now acting like he owns the place, which is just as it should be. Mister, however is still under the bed and will not venture out. I know he hasn't been to the loo, nor has he eaten or drunk water. My very long winded question is this: How long is TOO long to leave him? I've followed all the advice by going into the room quietly and reading to him. He allows me to lay on the floor by the bed talking to him (he's even calm enough to clean himself and then lay down), doing slow blinking etc etc. I knew he was the quieter of the two but I worry that he's going to get ill if I leave him much longer. Any advice out there?


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2011)

DCW said:


> Hi all, I'm new so be gentle. I also know that the questions I am about to ask have been asked a million times, but please bear with me if I ask again.
> 
> I had cats when I was a teenager and always wanted cats as an adult but the time was never right. However,it is now and I have rescued two absolutely stunning indoor male Ginger/tabby cats. They're not brothers but have been brought up together. They're called George and Mister by the way. We went to pick them up yesterday and all went smoothly until, on the journey back on the motorway Mister managed to push the cat carrier door so hard that he escaped. I managed to grab him and hold him the rest of the journey (about twenty minutes). He hid his head in the crook of my elbow so he couldn't see.
> 
> When we got them into the house we did all of the things advised on this and many other sites: Put them into spare room with food/water/litter tray toys and scratch post. They both, as expected, darted under the bed. However, George ventured out of the room about two hours later and is now acting like he owns the place, which is just as it should be. Mister, however is still under the bed and will not venture out. I know he hasn't been to the loo, nor has he eaten or drunk water. My very long winded question is this: How long is TOO long to leave him? I've followed all the advice by going into the room quietly and reading to him. He allows me to lay on the floor by the bed talking to him (he's even calm enough to clean himself and then lay down), doing slow blinking etc etc. I knew he was the quieter of the two but I worry that he's going to get ill if I leave him much longer. Any advice out there?


when we moved to where we are now our cat stayed indoors (of his own accord - but we would have kept him in anyway) for a good while! Initially he went into a spare room and stayed in there! we fed him there and put a tray in for him too! cannot remember how long it were before he ventured out but did seem a while! I would say so long as they have food water and a tray and are eating that they will eventually come out of their own accord! but remember! I am NOT really a cat person and know little about em! Other then that we have always had em!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I would take him to the vets this evening and if you can't tonight I would take him 2morrow morning if he still hasn't eaten or drunk as its a long time to go without either. Try placing his food and water and a tray under the bed if you can he may use them then.


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

I'd agree with Kelly Joy, maybe put the food and water under the bed so he doesn't have to come out right away but he may eat or drink if he feels safe under there.


----------



## Petloversdigest (Dec 10, 2010)

How old are your cats? Are they adults or kittens? This would have some bearing on how long to wait, I would think?


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

It's completely normal for a cat to hide, yesterday is nothing, some cats hide for weeks!
In the cattery where i board some cats won't eat or poo for a few days, just try popping the dish under the bed with water aswell and i'm pretty sure he will have something, don't forget he had the traumatic experience of escaping in the car.
Could always pop some more tempting food in there too!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

If you are sure that he has eaten nothing,very little I would not wait any longer .Vet in the morning cats can become very unwell if they stop eating .


----------



## DCW (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your responses. It's good to know a new owner/parent has you guys with more experience around. Well, about 24 hours of Mister not showing his face, my partner came home and he spent a while chatting to him under the bed and Mister came out. I think he associates me with the traumatic journey home so didn't really want to come and speak to me...understandable really. So now, although he is still spending most of his time under the bed, he has come out! Done his duty in the litter box, eaten and drunk water. So all in all very good. He's not right under the bed any more either, he's at the edge watching everything that happens. Today I think he'll venture out. 

Also, they're both young adults. Mister is 15 months and George is 18 Months. And with George around, I KNOW I've got a teenager in the house as he's into EVERYTHING and views every closed door/drawer/cupboard as a challenge!

Thanks again for the replies everyone, I think the trip to the vet isn't needed right now.

All the best.

Dave


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Great news, it can take some cats weeks or months to come out of their hiding places, so he is doing really well, and will be up to mischief in no time


----------



## Petloversdigest (Dec 10, 2010)

DCW said:


> He's not right under the bed any more either, he's at the edge watching everything that happens. Today I think he'll venture out.
> 
> Also, they're both young adults. Mister is 15 months and George is 18 Months. And with George around, I KNOW I've got a teenager in the house as he's into EVERYTHING and views every closed door/drawer/cupboard as a challenge!


Glad all OK. Before long, you will be wondering how to persuade them both to spend a day under the bed so that you can recover for a while....


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Glad all seems ok. Keep us updated on how they settle in


----------

